

Why does JavaScript require Require.js - rockyj
http://rockyj.in/2012/10/15/why_does_js_require_requirejs.html

======
zimbatm
Require.js is great combined with [LiveReload]( <http://livereload.com/> )
during development time. It's the fastest method I know of to reload your page
and see the changes.

------
speg
Module support is (maybe?) coming in ECMAScript 6.

